

Post-it note design docs - eworoshow
http://lostgarden.com/2008/12/post-it-note-design-docs.html

======
eworoshow
An interesting approach to iterative design. I have always felt that
considering application design from a game design perspective might yield
interesting/valuable results. In this case, I think the advice to prototype
many features and invest in the best is good advice. A sort of "discard
features early and often".

